# Tobacco/Cigar Shops



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

How rare are these to find? 

I know that I can buy cigars at the Duty Free, but I'm curious to find out if there are any shops around where i can go in, buy a cigar, and just sit and smoke it while chatting with others like back in the states?

Most likely, I would be looking in the areas from Metro Manila/QC towards Angeles/Clark.

Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Seems like I saw a cigar shop in Mega-Mall in Manila about 10 years ago. Don't know if it would still be there or not. SM Clark has nothing that I have seen. Same with Marquee Mall in Angeles. Most all places not do not allow smoking just like in the states. If ya get up to Angeles, stop by the VFW post there and visit with some of they guys around. Some there may know of places to buy that I don't...


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Visited in 2012. My friend Carl is there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

yakc130 said:


> How rare are these to find?
> 
> I know that I can buy cigars at the Duty Free, but I'm curious to find out if there are any shops around where i can go in, buy a cigar, and just sit and smoke it while chatting with others like back in the states?
> 
> ...


Very rare because most people can't afford to smoke cigars, there's a Tabacco company not far from Manila and you actually can get a tour and your cigars at the same time, I will give you some short cut on Facebook the actual factory is located right off of SLEX, easier to find traveling South from Manila but hard to locate still, if you do a Google Earth search you can find out the location, these guys take orders online and do deliver inside the Philippines, phone number and locations in below link, the Double Corona and the Robusto are really good.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tabaqueria-de-Filipinas-Inc/79852398329?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Seems like I saw a cigar shop in Mega-Mall in Manila about 10 years ago.


I think you are right on that score, I recall seeing the same (though quite recently). I did pass a tobacco store behind Mega-Mall on EDSA only this weekend.

Seems to be plenty around here! :smokin:


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I saved it for future use next time I make it back there.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd like to order some to the U.S. but can't figure out how much tax and duty would be...the customs website is confusing!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure about the taxes but I suppose shipping would be a little pricey from the Philippines, they do charge a VAT tax it seems to be 10% charge I think? 

When I was living in the US I used a cigar site called Cigarbid.com and they sell some of these cigars in the US, the Philippine cigar factory here exports 80% of their cigars. I was getting boxes of cigars for about $10 in 2002. This website has without a doubt the best prices for cigars, you have to register and put all your information in and keep checking the bids on cigars, I couldn't find any Philippine cigars on there this time, here's the cigarbid.com short cut below and a few other short cuts.

America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - CigarBid.com


Website for ordering here in the Philippines

Tabaqueria de Filipinas


Cigars I have had in the past that were really good from Nicaragua, sold in the US

Flor De Oliva Gold Cigars | Buy Discount Flor De Oliva Gold Cigars


----------



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

Dude,

I haven't smoked a cigarette in years. But I didn't bring enough snuff with me. I thought I could easily find a can of Skoal or at least some chewing tobacco. Nope. My choices were: Cheap Cigarettes or this weird dry looking plug. My guess is that if cigarettes were available then cigars were too. I just didn't look for them. You could go online and have them delivered to you.

Keith

Banana Q


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Some folks might chew the bettle nut here, its similar probably not as good tasting as chew and it turns the teeth red. Wonder if the 7/11 stores sell chew? There are many things not available here, corn flour, corn bread is another.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

The nut has narcotic qualities. That is one of the things GI's found out about during the war when they met up with the island folks in the jungles.

I saw Copenhagen at some small cigar booth in the middle of Mega Mall last summer. They were selling Cuban cigars, electric cigs, and snuff.


----------

